# ghoulish halloween recipes



## autumn_pumpkin (Aug 11, 2010)

I am looking for ghoulish halloween recipes. It is going to be for a party


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Make something with smoked sausages, or do them like coctail sausage style. Cut the sausages into round pieces. Cut two round holes in each piece, and call them pig snouts.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

What do you mean by ghoulish exactly? Normal foods with spooky names like this olive bread http://lh5.ggpht.com/_QvUH2tlcE1k/TM82eKvd3AI/AAAAAAAAA-8/kavg4t5ceB4/s1600-h/DSC002092.jpg or gross looking foods? This site http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-food.html has some nasty looking and named food ideas.
Not Quite Nigella has some good ideas too - http://www.notquitenigella.com/2008/10/31/nqns-ghastly-ghoulish-halloween-party/

As always, there are a fair few threads on here discussing menus for ideas.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

I collect the little Halloween recipe books that are always located in the grocery store checkout aisle- there are two out now, from Pillsbury and Pil. I get almost all of my menu ideas from them.


----------



## memphis306 (Sep 26, 2010)

i use these icetrays http://www.ebay.com/itm/Round-ice-c...pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&hash=item2567701544 to make eyeballs.i use gummy savers for the pupil/iris,almond flavored jell-o for the "ball" and a few untwisted twizzlers for veins.taste good and everyone enjoyed.i think im gonna label them this year so its more obvious what they are instead of a big bowl of whitish balls.you can go too far with the gross factor.last year ,my mother-in-law bought a new catbox and filled it with crumbled cake and semi melted tootsie rolls.i was iffy already but decided to try it....then she handed me the serving utensil which was one of those little shovels that sift out the litter and i just realized it had just gotten too real for me and i couldnt do it.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I have a ton of recipes in my "Halloween Goodies" photo Album.... click on the pic of the recipe you like and it will enlarge and also list the complete recipe.*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1.html


*And a few in my "Blog"*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/452-quick-easy-no-bake-halloween-treats.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/399-halloween-menu-recipes.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/568-really-gross-treat.html


*Check out Spooky Treats & Eats lots of ideas and recipes there. *
http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/spooky-treats-eats.html


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

EWW! Those Q-tips are just NASTY! I totally have to make them!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Primrose said:


> I collect the little Halloween recipe books that are always located in the grocery store checkout aisle- there are two out now, from Pillsbury and Pil. I get almost all of my menu ideas from them.


I LOVE those little books too. 

Martha Stewart also has a "Halloween" Special Issue magazine out right now that has more adult recipes with a sinister vibe. Would make for a great dinner.

Woman's Day has this awesome Spider. I am going to try making this one myself!
Spider Recipe:
http://www.womansday.com/Recipes/Saucy-Spider-with-Hairy-Leg-Sticks-Recipe.html

Have fun!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Halloweenie1 said:


> I LOVE those little books too.
> 
> Martha Stewart also has a "Halloween" Special Issue magazine out right now that has more adult recipes with a sinister vibe. Would make for a great dinner.
> 
> ...


Hairy LEG sticks! Haha!


----------

